# Oil-less Turkey Fryer



## Paymaster

I bought an oil-less fryer this week and used it the first time today. Now I am impressed! It worked great and the turkey was moist and tender. Only problem is that the bird I had was too big for the basket in the unit. I cut the legs of and smoked them along with three fatties. The legless bird fit the basket good and it took a little over 2 hours to cook. No more expensive peanut oil. My old turkey pot is now my Low Country Boil pot! Here are some pics.


----------



## buckytom

how do you fry something without oil or fat of some sort?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Me too, how does that work? I suggest that it might not be actual frying but more like some sort of vertical roaster.

The results look good!

Fatties?


----------



## lyndalou

Looks great, but I would also like to know how it works. What brand is it, and where did you purchase it?


----------



## Timothy

lyndalou said:


> Looks great, but I would also like to know how it works. *What brand is it, and where did you purchase it*?


 
Looks like this one. Cooks with infrared only


----------



## GLC

Okay, I'm interested. Looking at this one on Amazon:
Amazon.com: Char-Broil The Big Easy Oil-Less Infrared Turkey Fryer: Patio, Lawn & Garden

...it appears to be a specialized form of high temperature roaster. I suppose calling it a "fryer" can be forgiven, since the intended finished product is similar, but only for some forms of food. But it's  billed as a "turkey fryer," so that's okay by me. If they had called it a "roaster," they would have missed their target market. (The bold use of the term "infrared" is sort of lame.) 

It appears to be a tubular chamber with a surrounding catalytic propane element. They say the mesh lid is to reflect some of the "infrared" and to let hot air out. I'll buy that, it not a baker. So, why do we fry? Because oil can get a lot hotter than water. And because oil can surround the food, which matter a lot with, say, French fries, but perhaps not so much with turkey, since turkey is close to being a solid lump of meat. So, they're hitting the turkey with intense radiated heat. Different from the conductive heat of frying, but should work. So, as I said, a specialized roaster, and isn't that ultimately what frying is, a "roaster" that equally treats all sides of the food? 

If I was inclined toward turkey frying (which I'm not), I'd consider this one, if only because it avoids the mess, cost and hazards of oil.


----------



## Paymaster

Don't know about all the science behind the Big Easy, but I know this,It will pay for itself next cook and the turkey tastes like one that is fried! It was very tender and moist inside. The whole gang loved it. To me that is all that matters.


----------



## Paymaster

Gourmet Greg said:


> Me too, how does that work? I suggest that it might not be actual frying but more like some sort of vertical roaster.
> 
> The results look good!
> 
> Fatties?


 

Fatties are a chub of breakfast sausage that is rolled out flat and covered with cheese and then rolled back up into a log shape. I wrap mine in bacon as well. Then cooked in a smoker until the internal temp is 165*. Let cool completely and eat as you would Summer Sausage,sliced and eaten with crackers. Just another snack food creation.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Paymaster said:


> Fatties are a chub of breakfast sausage that is rolled out flat and covered with cheese and then rolled back up into a log shape. I wrap mine in bacon as well. Then cooked in a smoker until the internal temp is 165*. Let cool completely and eat as you would Summer Sausage,sliced and eaten with crackers. Just another snack food creation.



Wow! ... You leave out the calories, right?


----------



## GLC

It occurs to me that it might put a beautiful finish on a ham, too. Do they talk about anything other than turkeys in the instructions?


----------



## Paymaster

GLC said:


> It occurs to me that it might put a beautiful finish on a ham, too. Do they talk about anything other than turkeys in the instructions?


 
Inside the box was a guide to cooking various meats and a small pamphlet of recipes. A friend on another board did a whole Prime Rib. Says it was great.


----------



## kimella101

I have this. Charbroil its a grill, roaster, smoker   you can even bake with it.  I have the gas version.  Its great, especially for beginner smokers and so many uses.  Travels well too.  We take it with us when we go camping.  I purchased it on hsn or qvc at the time it was today's special value and even if it wasn't, it was still best price at that time.  I also got some of the different accessories  for it from the charbroil website.


----------



## msmofet

I have a Char Broil Infrared 3 in 1 and love it. I haven't done a turkey yet though.


----------



## powerplantop

I have a Big Easy, love how Turkey turns out. Almost (95%) as good as deep frying but a lot cheaper and safer. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtovc2XIY2M


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

buckytom said:


> how do you fry something without oil or fat of some sort?



I've always asked the same question about 'french fries' you make on a cookie sheet in the oven


----------



## RPCookin

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I've always asked the same question about 'french fries' you make on a cookie sheet in the oven



They are coated with oil before freezing.


----------



## Janet H

I also have a big easy and can't say enough good about it.  Best Turkey - EVER.  I brine the bird over night and then dry it off. A 16 lb turkey takes about 2 and 1/2 hours.  Absolutely amazing.


----------



## bakechef

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I've always asked the same question about 'french fries' you make on a cookie sheet in the oven



Most are at least blanched in oil to partially cook them, coating them with oil as Bucky said.


----------

